# Ever sharpen your flashlight bezel until it's razor sharp?



## cchurchi (Feb 11, 2007)

I just received a SOG pentagon knife that has a dang sharp serrated edge that I can see myself using all the time and it made me wonder if anyone has sharpened their flashlight bezel to work as a cutting surface. Many lights have bezels designed as a striking surface so sharpening the bezel would make the flashlight that much more effective as a weapon. 

The down side would be that you would need a sheath or some sort of removable cover so that you wouldn't slice through your pocket or even worse, your fingers.

If anyone has any photos of this, please post them here.


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 11, 2007)

would it hold it's edge? Probably not if it's made of aluminum.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 11, 2007)

liability much? whew!


----------



## cchurchi (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, stainless steel would be superior for this modification.


----------



## cchurchi (Feb 11, 2007)

mdocod said:


> liability much? whew!


 

I have a concealed flashlight permit.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 11, 2007)

low carbon steel bezel rings with built in tactical blade ring I can see it now


----------



## ginaz (Feb 11, 2007)

darkops, hellfire anyone? those points would be easy to sharpen


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, I use it to peel fruit


----------



## DM51 (Feb 11, 2007)

You could use one to cut pastry in patterned circles. Or if you've got one of MadMaxabeam's 623s, you could use it as a branding iron.


----------



## Haz (Feb 11, 2007)

It will be good to make the sharp edges retractable, so you can twist it in and out for when you need it.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I like my flashlight bezels razor sharp, so that I can shave with them. AND I OFTEN DO.


----------



## Led-Ed (Feb 11, 2007)

I do the opposite-I take a diamond hone tho the very sharp edges to make the light more ergonomic.


----------



## Illum (Feb 11, 2007)

InfidelCastro said:


> Personally, I like my flashlight bezels razor sharp, so that I can shave with them. AND I OFTEN DO.



how do you carry it without it eating through the pocket and leaving bitemarks on your leg?


----------



## Nereus (Feb 11, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> how do you carry it without it eating through the pocket and leaving bitemarks on your leg?



Given the fact that I want to get some babies in future, I am not trying this mod for my EDC. :green:

-N


----------



## Vickers (Feb 11, 2007)

The very thought makes me cross my legs.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2007)

Over here in the UK a sharpened flashlight bezel is liable to get you arrested 


Simon


----------



## mike125 (Feb 11, 2007)

simonsays said:


> Over here in the UK a sharpened flashlight bezel is liable to get you arrested
> 
> 
> Simon



WOW ! ! ! I knew they were getting very strict on knives, but a flashlight bezel ? WOW ! ! !


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2007)

mike125 said:


> WOW ! ! ! I knew they were getting very strict on knives, but a flashlight bezel ? WOW ! ! !


 
To be honest I wouldnt even risk carrying any of the more aggressive looking bezels (Sharpened or not). Carrying -anything- that is designed to be used as a weapon is liable to get you in bother with the law in the U.K. unless you have a very good reason to be doing so.

'Just in case I have to defend myself' sadly does not count as a good enough reason:sigh: 

Simon


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 11, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> how do you carry it without it eating through the pocket and leaving bitemarks on your leg?





I have all of my pants pockets and flashlight holsters Rhino Lined.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 11, 2007)

Get some of those porcupine bezels https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/152726 
wouldn't take much work to make those reazor sharp.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 11, 2007)

Pass, I will carry a couple of good knives and keep the flashlight for its task of lighting my path. A knife is a knife and a flashlight is not a good cutting weapon. If you want the legal liablity for such an improvised weapon perhaps a sword cane or umbrella might be a wiser choice.


----------



## tedjanxt (Feb 11, 2007)

InfidelCastro said:


> I have all of my pants pockets and flashlight holsters Rhino Lined.



I used to have to spray that stuff. The two-part mixture is so environmentally unsafe that it had to be delivered on a special HazMat truck...


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 13, 2007)

Aluminum won't even TAKE an edge


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Feb 13, 2007)

INT. - COURTROOM - DAY

The Prosecuting Attorney licks his lips as he approaches the nervous Defendant (Smurfkiller) on the witness stand.

PROSECUTING ATTORNEY
So, Mister Smurfkiller, can you explain to the jury exactly WHY you ham-handedly modified a nice, peaceful flashlight and turned it into the eeevil Assault Weapon you so cravenly used to slice and dice the poor, socially-disadvantaged victim's face into raw hamburger -- thus forever ending his dream to rise from the life of a petty thief in the ghetto to that of a non-violent conflict resolution counselor or handsome-but-sensitive TV soap-opera star?

DEFENDANT SMURFKILLER 
(sweating)
Well, umm, like, ya know... I seen it in some cool movie where these bug-eyed monsters from Mars were defeated by, like, these Power Ranger dudes and--

The Prosecuting Attorney spins around to face the Jury and CLAPS his hands in mock shock.

PROSECUTING ATORNEY
Didja hear that, ladies and gentlemen?
He was inspired to blood-lust by works of fiction that further perverted his eeevil, anti-social, violence-prone propensities!

The all-female Jury Members -- teachers, social workers, and journalists pre-screened for their aversion to weapons -- GASP in unison.

With that, the Prosecuting Attorney smiles and slowly turns to the Judge.

PROSECUTING ATTORNEY
Your Honor, the state rests it case... and asks for the maximum penalty under the law, including fingernail and testicular removal by unmedicated surgery, followed by life in prison without access to flashlights.

The Judge nods, then shoots a cold stare at Defendant Smurfkiller.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 26, 2007)

tedjanxt said:


> I used to have to spray that stuff. The two-part mixture is so environmentally unsafe that it had to be delivered on a special HazMat truck...



I know this thread is old and dead but I HAD to say that this cracked me the F up!


----------



## greenstuffs (Dec 26, 2007)

just carry a knife why go through all the trouble?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 26, 2007)

no it was funny because infidel was obviously joking but I'm not sure the joke was taken...


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 26, 2007)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> no it was funny because infidel was obviously joking but I'm not sure the joke was taken...



What, you don't put Rhino lining on the insides of your pockets?


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 26, 2007)

i actually did think of this, why not do it on a maglite bezel, that way its removable...

Crenshaw


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 26, 2007)

There are a few people who make aftermarket Mag bezels, some of which are aggressive.


----------



## Saiga (Dec 26, 2007)

TonkinWarrior,that was great !!! I'm on the edge of my seat,when can i tune in for another episode? :thumbsup:


----------



## hopkins (Dec 27, 2007)

broken glass is cemented on top of brick walls to discourage thieves.
-why not to the flashlight bezel ring? It'd look way scary.:duh2:
and minimize the time till the police talked to you about the mod.


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 27, 2007)

Perhaps duct taping a knife to a flashlight would be easier?


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 27, 2007)

Why not just shoot the flashlight out of a gun?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow what a bad idea, I just filed down the points on the tactical lighthound stainless steel bezel last week as it was too sharp from the factory! You see I like my pockets and my thighs and my nuts. Now, if this light is dedicated to a rifle mount......
Then I'm all for it, great idea.


----------



## Kraid (Dec 27, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> I just received a SOG pentagon knife that has a dang sharp serrated edge that I can see myself using all the time and it made me wonder if anyone has sharpened their flashlight bezel to work as a cutting surface. Many lights have bezels designed as a striking surface so sharpening the bezel would make the flashlight that much more effective as a weapon.
> 
> The down side would be that you would need a sheath or some sort of removable cover so that you wouldn't slice through your pocket or even worse, your fingers.
> 
> If anyone has any photos of this, please post them here.


 

Any chance you bought this knife on eBay?


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 27, 2007)

mike125 said:


> WOW ! ! ! I knew they were getting very strict on knives, but a flashlight bezel ? WOW ! ! !


 
Well if you sharpen a bezel with the intent of being able to inflict harm on someone (which the OP clearly identifies as a motivation) then by definition you're carrying a weapon. Not sure it would get you arrested in the UK just caryring it (cuz who would notice) but if you used it as a weapon in a fight it might.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 29, 2007)

By definition a twig could be a deadly weapon. Anybody who would sharpen their bezel would be holding a crappy weapon.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great idea!
Do you think my sharpened strike-bezel is a bit too big? 







(BTW, this is an actual product.... The tiny light is likely worth more $$$ than the cheap knife it comes attached to).


----------



## Patriot (Dec 29, 2007)

Lee1959 said:


> Pass, I will carry a couple of good knives and keep the flashlight for its task of lighting my path. A knife is a knife and a flashlight is not a good cutting weapon. If you want the legal liablity for such an improvised weapon perhaps a sword cane or umbrella might be a wiser choice.



Well said.


----------



## MrBadExample (Dec 29, 2007)

Sharpening a strike bezel seems much more bother than its worth if you consider all the downsides.....especially splattering yourself with some idiots DNA. :duh2: Let the light distract/blind them so you can run for help, if your in the U.K. or other anti civilian gun ownership countries  or if your in the U.S. and are fortunate enough to be in a concealed carry state , allow you sufficient time to access a better self defense weapon such as a gun, knife, bat, pepper spray or any other suitable tool. Ultimately, regardless of your self defense weapon of choice, anything used to strike another person which can inflict serious injury or bodily harm WILL be considered a deadly weapon.....even a shod foot!  So rather than sharpen that bezel (unless you plan on running around barefoot in your undies with your "sharpielight" ) take solace in the fact that you are always wearing at least two deadly weapons without fear of persecution!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

On a bit of a more serious note, a flashlight that has a recessed lens can do quite well for striking an attacker, if held in a hammer-fist.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 29, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> What a great idea!
> Do you think my sharpened strike-bezel is a bit too big?
> 
> 
> ...



What knife is that? The profile looks awfully similar to my kershaw storm.

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=99


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> What knife is that? The profile looks awfully similar to my kershaw storm.
> 
> http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=99


 
I wish they had used a Kershaw knife instead. At least then, it would have some quality built into this item; and would still be available at a reasonable price. It's just a cheap, generic knife.

The pic is of the Knifelight. Sold for under $5, here....
http://directwholesaleproducts.com/knifelight.htm


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 29, 2007)

Hah, they even have the same blade length.

And it's sold out too.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Hah, they even have the same blade length.
> 
> And it's sold out too.


 
Of course it is.... Holiday shopping season + average folks who have no clue what goes into a quality knife, and all they look at is the low price = Sold out.


----------



## garence (Dec 29, 2007)

One heck of a thick handle, if that light folds back into it.

OT--why did InfidelCastro get banned? Did he eventually go berserk with a razor sharp bezel equipped flashlight?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2007)

garence said:


> OT--why did InfidelCastro get banned? Did he eventually go berserk with a razor sharp bezel equipped flashlight?


 
I'll admit to sometimes becoming curious when I see a well-known user has been banned. Not every ban seems to be permanent. Just click on his profile, and look through some of his last posts. Those tend to be good indicators of why someone got the boot.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 29, 2007)

Same thing here, I also got curious on why he got banned, he was quite a prominent member. The last thread he participated in is no longer available, which further increases my curiousity. And since he got banned in mars, I believe it's a permanent ban.

Anyway, it's OT, and I believe it's not allowed to be discuss under the current rules so back on topic.

Sharpen a flashlight? What's next, sharpen a hammer? I would prefer just carrying a knife.


----------



## Welding Rod (Dec 29, 2007)

I sharpened my M6 so the wife could use it to make biscuits.... you just can't find a decent biscuit cutter today.

Seriously though, I think a light is to identify and verify threats, and guns are for ending threats.... If someone warrants a pummeling with a flashlight they warrant being shot, and a gun is a heck of a lot safer for the user.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

Welding Rod said:


> I sharpened my M6 so the wife could use it to make biscuits.... you just can't find a decent biscuit cutter today.
> 
> Seriously though, I think a light is to identify and verify threats, and guns are for ending threats.... If someone warrants a pummeling with a flashlight they warrant being shot, and a gun is a heck of a lot safer for the user.


 
I can see a situation where you hear a bump in the night, you grab your strike-bezel equipped M6, head out to investigate, turns out to be a burglar! You light him up, maybe he rushes towards you out of desperation. You don't have a gun, so you hit him with your M6. 

But yeah, no need to sharpen the strike-bezel.


----------



## alfablue (Dec 30, 2007)

I must admit to being a bit bewildered by the necessity (some feel) to carry weapons (knives, guns, sharpened flashlights) - is the threat you face really that serious, or is the fear far greater than the reality? 

I'm not having a go - that is an honest (but maybe naive) question.


----------



## coldlocus (Dec 30, 2007)

alfablue said:


> I must admit to being a bit bewildered by the necessity (some feel) to carry weapons (knives, guns, sharpened flashlights) - is the threat you face really that serious, or is the fear far greater than the reality?
> 
> I'm not having a go - that is an honest (but maybe naive) question.



+1.
Must admit that I'm a bit bewildered about that too. As long as I've lived, I never felt the need to carry a weapon. And even if I haven't lived a completely sheltered life and been in some tight spots, I never wished that I had a weapon afterwards.
But each to his own.


----------



## Lightdude (Dec 30, 2007)

I would rather have my legally licensed .45 on me and never need it than have that 1 occassion where it could save me or my familys life and not have it!:thumbsup: And no, I would not sharpen any of my flashlights bezels.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

Both of you guys are very fortunate to have lived at least this long without the need for weapons or self-defense tools.

But as we all know, the world is not made up of "nice" people who go around giving out free hugs. And in my experience, most people are _not_ all basically good. Here's something most folks don't want to think about.... 96% of all prison inmates *will *be released at some point in the future. Including the violent ones. Many will be paroled due to overcrowding. A lot of career criminals also know how to work the system. They know that as long as they don't commit a crime that is too brutal, or too shocking; they don't have to worry about becoming that 4% that'll never get out.

And in this day & age, mugging someone by pointing a gun at their face is not considered too brutal or too shocking. Problem is, you have no clue if you're going to get shot in the face. In many places, getting beaten within literally an inch of your Life is also not considered to be too brutal or shocking. And unlike an average person, prison won't ruin a career criminal's life. To them, prison is a place to get free medical and dental care. A place to get free meals. Free T.V., and a chance to get reunited with some of the buddies he made the last time he was there.

The part about free T.V. actually is a good thing. Would you rather he be rotting his brain watching T.V., or be out on the yard lifting weights. Getting physically stronger and better for when he gets released onto Society again. 

These people don't think the way you and I do. They are out there. And avoiding them, without leading a very sheltered Life, often comes down to Lady Luck being on your side. Thing is, Lady Luck is a b*t*h. She'll leave you in a heartbeat. 

Hopefully now, you guys understand why some of us choose to carry weapons and other S.D. items.


----------



## alfablue (Dec 30, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> Both of you guys are very fortunate to have lived at least this long without the need for weapons or self-defense tools.
> 
> _etc_
> 
> Hopefully now, you guys understand why some of us choose to carry weapons and other S.D. items.


Well, I live in the UK, in a city that has a fairly low rate of violent crime, I think the last murder was a year ago tomorrow, but that was the first for several years. I know in some cities in the UK violent crime is more of a problem, but even so, carrying weapons is both illegal and also (we are told) is as likely to endanger the carrier if turned against them. I realise I may be very lucky compared with people living elsewhere, and I know in the US for example, violent crime is more prevalent. I was wondering though, if the fear (promoted perhaps by high profile news coverage) is greater than the actual risk. I am certainly not disputing your need or right to carry weapons, just trying to grasp the nature of the perceptions or realities that motivate this. Your post does indeed go some way to doing this.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 30, 2007)

I dislike the improvised weapon crowd for their methods and beliefs. I can somewhat see using a light as a pocket-stick for pain-compliance and as an impact/pressure point tool. For that use, I would prefer a light with smooth ends so I don't nick a vein. These flashlight fighting threads never do make sense to me when they discuss blinding the guy and running. That's time better spent running. 

Sometimes I wish Surefire had never gone with that '60 lumens can blind some one' line and stuck to 'Durable and reliable for self defense'. I'm not going to throw names around, but a self defense article turned book out there involving flashlight defense still gets me wondering if anyone has been injured or worse trying this stuff.


----------



## hopkins (Dec 30, 2007)

Then there is the problem of bleeding, makes a mess thats hard to clean up.

Situations where the obvious weapon deters an attack from starting.

Situations where the attacker goes after the weapon to take it away.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

alfablue said:


> Well, I live in the UK, in a city that has a fairly low rate of violent crime, I think the last murder was a year ago tomorrow, but that was the first for several years. I know in some cities in the UK violent crime is more of a problem, but even so, carrying weapons is both illegal and also (we are told) is as likely to endanger the carrier if turned against them. I realise I may be very lucky compared with people living elsewhere, and I know in the US for example, violent crime is more prevalent. I was wondering though, if the fear (promoted perhaps by high profile news coverage) is greater than the actual risk. I am certainly not disputing your need or right to carry weapons, just trying to grasp the nature of the perceptions or realities that motivate this. Your post does indeed go some way to doing this.


 
As you no doubt noticed from my above post, there is indeed a real need here in America to carry weapons. I can't speak for others. Are there some folks who are afraid, and therefore choose to carry weapons? No doubt there are such individuals. But there are also folks like me who just want to protect themselves and family from a very real threat. If a child molester moves into your neighborhood, you get a warning. If a violent felon moves in, you get no notice at all. That's just reality. Also, I am very familiar with how your government view weapons....

For all practical purposes, self-defense is illegal in the UK. No politician is going to be stupid enough to officially admit it, but it's true. The part about having a weapon easily taken away from you and used against you? Pure BS. Especially if it's a knife. Unless someone stands there and does nothing, it's not that easy. Even for an untrained person.... someone reaches to take a knife out of your hand, you're going to instinctively pull your arm back. That action could easily cause your attacker's hand to get sliced open as he reaches for your knife. 

Years ago, there was a case of a Grand-mother on a London bus. She carried a tiny Swiss Army Pen knife that she used for cutting thread because she liked to sew. While on the bus, she was approached by two young punks who began to threaten her. A mugging. She pulled out her pen knife. Opened the tiny blade, waved it back and forth a bit, and told them to leave her alone. They ran off. She reported the incident to the police. _And then she got arrested for threatening people with a knife_! And that's just one case. I know of others. 

I often advise, on other forums, that folks living in the UK carry a sturdy metal pen and a good aluminum flashlight on a daily basis. (No strike-bezel on the light for obvious reasons). I then mention a handful of techniques that work with both items. Both are common items that anyone would have "a legitimate reason to carry with them." Please don't misinterpret my post. I'm not insulting you or your nation. But trying to ban folks from carrying weapons is retarded.... Because there will always be other, common items that folks can carry. On a daily basis, a good pen and flashlight works well, and can even be used for their intented purpose.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

AlexSchira said:


> Sometimes I wish Surefire had never gone with that '60 lumens can blind some one' line and stuck to 'Durable and reliable for self defense'. I'm not going to throw names around, but a self defense article turned book out there involving flashlight defense still gets me wondering if anyone has been injured or worse trying this stuff.


 
Well, Phil has written some thought-provoking articles over at his site. But his ego is one of the main reasons why some folks just hate his guts. It doesn't always rear its ugly head. But when it does, he seems to become a different person. I'm probably one of the few folks who falls in the middle. As most folks seem to either love or hate him.

He has written some great articles. But his book on flashlight fighting revealed nothing new that anyone from the Self-Defense community didn't know already. He didn't really come up with anything new or innovative. He just organized everything under one title.


----------



## AlexSchira (Dec 30, 2007)

He hasn't been too kind to martial artists except for his self-trained flock. We keep making this mistake of asking 'What are you trained in?' and 'What are your credentials?' He can write, I give him that much, and his survivalism is a good source for everyday usage. He knows his gear, but it's the technique and philosophy that gets to me. There are martial arts forums out there that have a smiley of Phil with his flashlight. I'd love to just talk guns and gear with him sometime, but he's alienated me as a fighter, or in his eyes as a stupid jock destined to die at the hand of a superior thinking. Saw him on another site claiming how that new Rocky movie displayed his beliefs perfectly, picking a fight to prove you're better than everyone else and because you can probably take them. That mindset should disqualify a person for a concealed carry permit.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah.... Phil has his moments.... unfortunately.


----------



## xevious (Dec 30, 2007)

Who needs the risk of trying to use a razor sharp bezel (it is a 'knife' substitute)? If you're going in for close quarters, keep a super high power EDC with forward clicky handy. Most assailants expect a knife or a gun, not a super high powered light. While he's looking directly at you, raise your EDC to the side of your head as if you're reaching for a scratch, then **BEAM ON**. Immediately lunge at him while he's momentarily dazed and force the light right into one of his eyes--with it so close up, the pain and disorientation will be severe. At this point, you're ready for your quick get-away. I doubt he'll recuperate fast enough to catch you. Certainly with the retina burn echo in his eyes, he'll be sufficiently handicapped.

Of course, I should qualify this further--only if you've no other recourse. Obviously if there is an opportunity to flee, run like hell if you're neither trained nor armed to deal with the hostile. No fight is worth getting into when you've got an exit point, "pride" be damned. It is much better to live another day unscathed than to risk injury or death. In this INSANE world we live in, you just never know what psychopathic mind is hidden in the head of someone else.


----------



## Welding Rod (Dec 31, 2007)

alfablue said:


> I must admit to being a bit bewildered by the necessity (some feel) to carry weapons (knives, guns, sharpened flashlights) - is the threat you face really that serious, or is the fear far greater than the reality?
> 
> I'm not having a go - that is an honest (but maybe naive) question.


 
Good question Alfa, and I understand your view point. Kind of like a person who has never been in a few serious car wrecks questioning whether or not to spring for airbags.

Personally I don't feel the need to go through the hassle of being armed all the time, but I do have a concealed pistol permit and do carry once in a while - most commonly when I go out in the woods.

I can recall 4 instances in the last 25 years or so when I was "heavy" and glad of it. Though in all 4 instances I can say I found myself mad as hell for the decision I made as to what to carry. First time was a High Standard .22 Derringer, second and third was a Ruger P85 9mm pistol, fourth time was a Colt 1911 .45 acp. Now I carry a Springfield Armory XD45.

I have learned that the last thing you want at the front of your mind when you honestly believe you may be within seconds of getting into a firefight with multiple bad guys is reservations about the stopping power and firepower of your weapon. It utterly destroys confidence.

Even after those events time tends to make memories and lessons learned soften. Carrying is inconvenient and inparts massive requirements for responsibility.... in short it can be a pain. 

After years of no close calls, it is easy to get back into the mindset of "Is this really necessary?" Of course for most people most of the time the answer is no. But if you have a close call or two, it can change you. The idea of _planning_ to use a flashlight or knife as a primary defensive tool I could never do.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent post^
Yes carrying can be a royal PITA however I myself carry on regular occasion, and during the holiday shopping season I had to pull in a parking lot. I had my .45 Colt Defender/Wilson Combat combo with me that day. A guy was breaking into cars when I happened to disturb him. He threatened me with whatever tool he was using, telling me to get the fuc* out of here, I pulled, he was done at that point, so there was no need to fire. I could of just ran off and let him be, but I feel obliged to stop that kind of crap when I can. Not sure what I would of done if unarmed, but thats why I usually carry! Carrying a flashlight is still unarmed as far as I am concerned. Now if the light is in your hand, and you are jumped, cool go hammerfist. Trust me - with that kind of impact it will do damage/cut somebody even if it's not sharpened.


----------



## Screwball (Jan 1, 2008)

No but I welded 6inch nails on the end of my 6d maglite


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha ha! Here is a thread on the flashlight that got me curious about pointy bezels in the first place:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=184885


----------

